

Voice application code challenge – $2,500 cash - drewhart
https://developers.corvisa.com/codingchallenge2015/

======
drewhart
Corvisa is hosting a code challenge over the next 10 days with cash prizes of
$1,500 for first place, $500 for second place, and $500 for third place. The
challenge is to build a simple IVR that can be used by small businesses or
startup teams that is 100% open source. More than anything, we’re looking for
feedback on our platform. We do not intend to monetize your work, but we will
promote what you build to be used by others.

